# Gibt es nur halbnackte weibliche Chars?



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen.

Beim betrachten der Rüstungssets fällt mir auf, dass in Aion die Stoffrüstungen für weibliche Chars eine "light"-Ausführung darstellen. Beine, Bauch und Schultern sind fast nie bedeckt. Wird es die Möglichkeiten geben die männliche Variante einer Rüstung zu tragen oder muss man mit weiblichen Chars im asiatischen Schulmädchenstil herumhüpfen. Letzteres wäre eine wenige prickelnde Vorstellung, die mir glatt die Lust an dem Spiel versauen könnte.


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Is so, is gut so und bleibt so!

Manga Stil halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Um es zu beantworten, nein es gibt nicht nur halbnackte Chars. Allerdings werden diese bevorzugt gezeigt, weil 90% der männlichen Community einfach "geil"  drauf ist. Zudem kommt noch, dass du deine Rüstungen mit dem Stiel einer anderen überschreiben kannst (Set Items ausgenommen, aber in denen siehst du ech aus wie ein Panzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Es wird also für jeden etwas dabei sein.


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

Das hier ist die weibliche Variante des glänzenden Platten-Königs-Sets:

http://aion.buffed.de/uploads/media/guides...0e69ff26df8.jpg

Wie ein Panzer sieht sie nicht gerade aus O.o


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Ich sags ja, gezeigt werden immer nur die Extremen. Ich suche dir morgen mal ein parr Links zu den anderen raus und schicke sie dir per PM. Heute allerdings bin ich zu faul dafür sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Ja naja über Design kann man Streiten, es ist aber vorgegeben...Also wo wird uns das hier hinführen? Un das Design vom Endgear kann man nicht Ändern oder Färben!


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Ich weiss garnicht was du hast, ich finds ansich ganz gut so xD


----------



## Veloziraptor91 (2. September 2009)

Ok, ich muss erstmal durchatmen. Das ist wirklich das erste mal, dass ich sehe, wie sich ein MMO-Spieler sich darüber beschwert, dass weibliche Chars Halbnackt rumlaufen. das bin ich nicht gewohnt. 
Seis drum, das ist halt der Animetouch den einige Rüstungen haben, da du aber, wie schon gesagt, deine Rüstungen optisch verändern kannst musst du keine halbnackten geilen Weiber ertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Ja naja über Design kann man Streiten, es ist aber vorgegeben...Also wo wird uns das hier hinführen? Un das Design vom Endgear kann man nicht Ändern oder Färben!



Ändern nein, färben doch.


----------



## epiphone2 (2. September 2009)

Du kannst ab Lvl 30 den Skin einer Rüstung / Bekleidung auf deine aktuelle Rüstung drauflegen(Stats bleiben erhalten) wenn du also was findest was zugeknöpfter ist dann kannst du den Skin gegen ein kleines Endgeld übernehmen. Mit Patch 1.5 geht das mit allen Rüstungen sogar mit den Endgame Set-Rüstungen. 

Also auch hier lässt dir das Spiel alle Möglichkeiten dich zu individualisieren und dein Char deinen Vorstellungen anzupassen.


----------



## Trish09 (2. September 2009)

Naja die Frage wäre ja eig. uninteressant für ihn wenn er kein weiblichen Char spielen wollen würde oder seh ich das falsch? :3
Spiel einfach nen Kerl, wenn du so auf Weiber stehst kannste ja versuchen im Char editor einen Männlichen Char weiblich aussehen zu lassen und du kannst dann die Männer Klamotten tragen :>
Und wenn du gar kein weiblichen char machen willst und es dich einfach nur stören könnte das andere so rumlaufen einfach nich hingucken ;3


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Zudem kommt noch, dass du deine Rüstungen mit dem Stiel einer anderen überschreiben kannst



This^^


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

naja bist du schwul?
xD naja ist doch i-wie besser als wennse stark und ziemlich männlich wirken O.o
naja jeden das seine (denke ers schwul)


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Hmm, dass auch die Endgame Rüstungen mit 1.5 veränderbar sein werden ist mir neu. Gleich nochmal die Patchnotizen durchlesen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> naja bist du schwul?
> xD naja ist doch i-wie besser als wennse stark und ziemlich männlich wirken O.o
> naja jeden das seine (denke ers schwul)



Das was ihn nervt, ist dass es nicht realistisch wirkt, dass ein "halbnackter" char genausoviel einstecken kann wie ein vollgepanzerter männlicher char im gleichen equip^^


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

naja mal kurz nachgedacht. Ein riesengroßer überdimensionaler riesenpowermonstar haut auf einen kleinen engelchen hmmm ich weis nicht aba da bringt selbst platte nix


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Also wer bei nem ComputerSpiel, vorallem eines dieser Art, über Realismus nachdenkt, sollte lieber RL spielen^^


----------



## Maugaran (2. September 2009)

Ich finde das gut. Besser als die Männer die wie Frauen aussehen. Da wähl ich lieber eine halbnackte Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

@Kizna:

Habe mir alle Rüstungen auf diesem Link hier angeguckt http://aion.buffed.de/content/83/ruestungs-sets/1/ und konnte mir ein dementsprechendes Bild machen.

@UnDead_Destroyer:

Nein ich bin nicht schwul. Das wäre per Definition nicht möglich. Ich denke mal du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will.

@Maugaran:

Leider sehen die Männer in diesem Spiel auch nicht wie echte Männer aus. Aber damit kann ich leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@all:

Wenn man auch die Endgamerüstungen anpassen kann, dann ist ja alles schick.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

will hier keinen aufregen aba mmorpgs ergeben keinen Sinn und deswegen ist es mir egal obse nackt rumlaufen oder als panzer


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Also wenn alle rüstungssets halbnackt sind dann kannste es nit ändern man kann lediglich den Skin von einem Item auf den andern tun
bsp. hier megafette panzerrüstung schaut gut aus crap aba für lvl 30
du hastn 50er item voll endgeil schaut aba kacke aus
tada
du bekomsmt ein 50er item was gut aussieht und gut ist XD


----------



## Gen91 (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> naja bist du schwul?
> xD naja ist doch i-wie besser als wennse stark und ziemlich männlich wirken O.o
> naja jeden das seine (denke ers schwul)


Schwule sollten sich doch doch nich an Frauen stören, denke ma Heteros stören sich nicht an Lesben (is jedenfalls bei mir so)


----------



## Trish09 (2. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Leider sehen die Männer in diesem Spiel auch nicht wie echte Männer aus. Aber damit kann ich leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welcher (junge) Mann (und auch ältere) sehen heute noch aus wie "echte" Männer?
Ich mein, diese Metrosexuelle Schiene is doch total "Hipp" heutzutage oder? :3
Manch ein Mann hat mehr Cremes als ne Frau zuhause x3


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Whatever, die Rüstungen sehen einfach nur lecker aus und hier meine ich jetzt nicht, dass mein Avatar dann halbnackt vor mir rumhüpfen wird.Wenn ich das will, dann holle ich mir einen Nude Patch und fertig. Es geht eher darum, dass die Rüstungen ansprechend gestaltet sind.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Solang man sich nicht an den beinen rasiert istm an ein mann xDDDD


----------



## Trish09 (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Solang man sich nicht an den beinen rasiert istm an ein mann xDDDD



Gibt auch genug von der Sorte die keine Körperbehaarung haben wollen und trotzdem nich schwul sind ;P


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

naja mal lieber back zum thema xD


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Welcher (junge) Mann (und auch ältere) sehen heute noch aus wie "echte" Männer?
> Ich mein, diese Metrosexuelle Schiene is doch total "Hipp" heutzutage oder? :3



Keine Ahnung, ich steh nicht so auf David-Beckham-Verschnitte. Ein Mann muss gepflegt aussehen. Dass heißt aber nicht, dass er sich mit 2 Tonnen Gel durchstylen, make up benutzen oder seine Körperhaare rasieren soll *schüttel*


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was daran schlimm sein soll O.o sry war der Themen erstellen nie im sommer draussen? die meinsten mädels laufen auch mit mini röcken rum etc also bitte ^^ 

und das hier sieht ech nice aus http://aion.buffed.de/content/121/befehlshaber-set/1/


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was daran schlimm sein soll O.o sry war der Themen erstellen nie im sommer draussen? die meinsten mädels laufen auch mit mini röcken rum etc also bitte ^^
> 
> und das hier sieht ech nice aus http://aion.buffed.de/content/121/befehlshaber-set/1/



Naja die meisten Mädels müssen auch nicht gegen 10 Meter Riesen kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was daran schlimm sein soll O.o sry war der Themen erstellen nie im sommer draussen? die meinsten mädels laufen auch mit mini röcken rum etc also bitte ^^



Ja ich sah im Sommer auch ein paar knackige Kerle nur in Shorts im Tiergarten. Aber die gibt es in Aion auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (2. September 2009)

Also das gerade weibliche Spieler sich mitunter an den Outfit von Aion stören kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Welche Frau, welches Mädchen möchte den ständig in Dessous oder Badeanzug herum rennen ?

Leider sehen die weiblichen Chars wirklich fast immer wie zwischen 13 und 16 Jahre alt aus. Ist schon etwas besonderes wenn man mal eine sieht die wenigstens etwas Frauen ähnlicher aussieht. Bei den Männern ist es dann wieder das die aussehen wie zwischen 15 und 17. Wirklich sehr weich und irgendwie nicht passend für einen Kämpfer. 

Zum Glück ist alles irgendwie einstellbar. Ich habe versucht einen etwas männlicheren Charakter zu machen. Es geht, auch wenn es mir nicht gelungen ist dem ein Ausehen zu geben das so ungefähr zwischen 25 und 30liegt.Aber immerhin sah er nicht aus wie 15. Ich bin zu Relaese  gespannt ob da auch so viele extrem junge Chars rum rennen oder sich doch viele versuchen den Char etwas erwachsener aussehen zu lassen. Es geht, ist aber etwas zeitaufwendiger.


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

*Heul* Ich will nicht mehr warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ja ich sah im Sommer auch ein paar knackige Kerle nur in Shorts im Tiergarten. Aber die gibt es in Aion auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das... will auch keiner sehn xD


----------



## Cerom (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was daran schlimm sein soll O.o sry war der Themen erstellen nie im sommer draussen? die meinsten mädels laufen auch mit mini röcken rum etc also bitte ^^
> 
> und das hier sieht ech nice aus http://aion.buffed.de/content/121/befehlshaber-set/1/


Ich weis nicht wo du dich im allgemeinen aufhältst. Die meisten Mädels die ich sehe tragen Hosen oder etwas längere Kleider oder Röcke. Minirock sehe ich eher seltener.  Natürlich sommerlich gekleidet, aber Minirock ist doch eher die Ausnahme. Ich glaube da ist dein Wunsch Vater des Gedanken.


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Nieder mit der Monogamie, mehr Sex für ALLE!!

Äh worum ging es? Achso, ich find gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Ich hab kein BeTA Key und muss auf drecks AION warten ich halte es nicht aus 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhh


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

NOCH dazu hab ich nix zu zocken nur drecks runesofmagic zwa auch gut aba blaaaaaaa langeweile


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Deswegen musste doch net das arme Forum malträtieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Doch genau deswegen muss ich das noch dazu zieh ich in runesofmagic grade nen kumpels twink hoch indem ich grinde mit meinen highi... und das neeeervt


----------



## Dröms (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> NOCH dazu hab ich nix zu zocken nur drecks runesofmagic zwa auch gut aba blaaaaaaa langeweile



das heisst nicht "aba" sondern "aber" oder "obse" sondern "ob sie"
versteh mich nicht falsch ich bin auch kein rechtschreibguru, aber etwas niveau sollten wir hier schon aufrecht halten.

ich nehme mal an das dein baujahr 1993 ist. 
da sollte man sowas schon drauf haben.

mfg


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Ja mein Baujahr ist wirklich 1993, aber ich hab die Schule hinter mir und möchte nicht in Foren hochdeutsch reden xD,
naja noch dazu bin ich eig. kein deutscher also alle PSSSST
Am besten ihr nimmt die Rechtschreibfehler sucht euch eine Körperöffnung und steckt sie da rein xDD
ok das war vllt fies naja mir wurst


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Mit 16 schon Schule vorbei? Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Naja leider nit ganz xD
Aber hab ferien und hab die 9te hinter mir


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ja mein Baujahr ist wirklich 1993, aber ich hab die Schule hinter mir und möchte nicht in Foren hochdeutsch reden xD,
> naja noch dazu bin ich eig. kein deutscher also alle PSSSST
> Am besten ihr nimmt die Rechtschreibfehler sucht euch eine Körperöffnung und steckt sie da rein xDD
> ok das war vllt fies naja mir wurst



Puuuh. Ich sage es immer wieder gerne. Menschen leben im Internet das aus was sie im wahren Leben nicht zeigen dürfen. Vondaher lassen solche Beiträge tief auf einen Blicken. Aber egal, jeder lebt seinen exebitionismus anders aus und so sei es.

Zum Thema. Ich habe mir jetzt fast alle Rüstungen angeschaut und so allmählich kann mein Mund den Spichel nicht mehr halten. Das wird so groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ja mein Baujahr ist wirklich 1993, aber ich hab die Schule hinter mir und möchte nicht in Foren hochdeutsch reden xD,
> naja noch dazu bin ich eig. kein deutscher also alle PSSSST
> Am besten ihr nimmt die Rechtschreibfehler sucht euch eine Körperöffnung und steckt sie da rein xDD
> ok das war vllt fies naja mir wurst



na bitte geht doch
und ob du deutscher bist oder nicht ist hier wohl jedem scheiss egal.
also auf deine körperöffnungen "prost"


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Naja leider nit ganz xD
> Aber hab ferien und hab die 9te hinter mir



Mal angenommen du gehst nun von der Schule mit, Hauptschulabschluss? Wenn du ne Lehre machst hängste auch wieder in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

xD einfach nur LoL


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Naja Ferien habe ich auch ^^ Aber ich muss dazu sagen ich habe nen Beta Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. September 2009)

Ich hasse dich wenn ich dich erwische töte ich dich, weil du einen Beta Key hast!


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Hm das hört sich nicht nett an ^^ Und wenn du mich tötest hast du keine Berufliche Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (2. September 2009)

ja ferien sind was tolles... muss ma schaun wie des dann nächstes jahr mit abschluss und so wird^^

mal zum thema: find die rüstungen eigentlich alle sehr schön und detailliert. auch wenn die plattenrüstung nich so wirklich ausschaut wie ein panzer (bei den frauen^^) .. mir persönlich gefallen die stoffsets am besten^^


----------



## Misuma (2. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich wenn ich dich erwische töte ich dich, weil du einen Beta Key hast!



na gott sei dank hast du keinen


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Tja ich hab auch einen und par tausend andere auch, willst die alle killen? xD


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

So kann man es auch sehen ^^


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

Was würdet ihr eigentlich davon halten, wenn alle männlichen Rüstungen in Aion in etwa so aussehen würden:

http://www.movie-infos.de/data/media/1179/...iew_Bild_02.jpg


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eigentlich davon halten, wenn alle männlichen Rüstungen in Aion in etwa so aussehen würden:
> 
> http://www.movie-infos.de/data/media/1179/...iew_Bild_02.jpg



O_o dann würde ich lieber einen weiblichen char spielen ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eigentlich davon halten, wenn alle männlichen Rüstungen in Aion in etwa so aussehen würden:
> 
> http://www.movie-infos.de/data/media/1179/...iew_Bild_02.jpg





Nanuuck schrieb:


> O_o dann würde ich lieber einen weiblichen char spielen ^^


----------



## Feignaz (2. September 2009)

@TE:

Dann zeigen die weiblichen Chars bei Aion eben ein bissl mehr Haut, na und? Bei WoW und Warhammer (gerade bei den Dunkelelfen) sieht man bei vielen Rüstungsteilen auch eine Menge Haut, na und?
Und was hat das mit Schulmädchen-Look zu tun? Die zeigen wenig bis gar keine Haut, aber hauptsache Asia-Klisches (wobei das dann Japan wäre und nicht Korea) auspacken gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tempus763 (2. September 2009)

Also diese "Rüstungen" sind für mich ein Grund keinen weiblichen Char zu spielen. Ist ja peinlich so rum zu rennen.
Sexy ist ja eine Sache ... aber das geht schon arg ins Nuttige. Alte, sabbernde, notgeile männerfantasien. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da würde Alice Schwarzer ja purzelbaum schlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fehlt nur noch das in Aion Automaten rumstehen aus denen man sich gebrauchte Schlüpfer ziehen kann. Ist in Japan glaub ich auch sehr beliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (3. September 2009)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich (persönlich, MEINE MEINUNG, ohne Beta gespielt zu haben, na und?) Aion scheisse find...


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Wenn dir AION nicht gefällt was machste dann hier im AION Forum?


----------



## Feignaz (3. September 2009)

Der Troll hatte hunger und hat gehofft hier Futter zu bekommen...^^


----------



## Dessertdog (3. September 2009)

Feignaz schrieb:


> Der Troll hatte hunger und hat gehofft hier Futter zu bekommen...^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol ^^

@Casp: Versuchs mal in nem anderen Forum, aber auf gar keinen fall im WoW Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (3. September 2009)

Hi,



> Ich weiß schon, warum ich (persönlich, MEINE MEINUNG, ohne Beta gespielt zu haben, na und?) Aion scheisse find...



Nichts gegen deine persönliche Meinung, dass Aion "scheisse" ist, aber eine Begründung deiner Aussage wäre interessant. 
Geschmäcker sind nunmal (zum Glück) verschieden.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Rubinweapon (3. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, warum ich (persönlich, MEINE MEINUNG, ohne Beta gespielt zu haben, na und?) Aion scheisse find...




sprach der bayer aus dem WoW forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> sprach der bayer aus dem WoW forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halloho mal nix gegen bayern hier -.-

@ topic: naja sieht ja auch gut aus oder nicht =P^^ bei nem asia-game is sowas eig standart (ja ich weiss aion is kein asia game, wurde aber in asien entwickelt^^)


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eigentlich davon halten, wenn alle männlichen Rüstungen in Aion in etwa so aussehen würden:
> http://www.movie-infos.de/data/media/1179/...iew_Bild_02.jpg



Da würde ich sagen, warte auf SW:TOR, das kommt dem noch am nächsten...da kannst dir einen schicken Schmuggler in Lando Calrissians noblem Outfit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zum Thema, mir gefallen die meisten dieser Rüstungen ebenfalls nicht, das ist auch der Hauptgrund weshalb ich Eylos spielen würde, dort beschränkt sich dieser "Asiastyle"  bei den Plattenrüstungen der weiblichen Charaktere meist auf einen Minirock (aber mit Beinschienen welche keine Haut zeigen), mit dem Abyss-Set gibt es sogar ein richtiges Plattenset mit Hose und richtiger Ganzkörperpanzerung. Die meisten Asmorüstungen finde ich hingegen einfach nur lächerlich, typisch von Männern, für Männer...Plattenbikini mit komischen Schaufeln/Flügeln/Stacheln dran...Oo.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Halloho mal nix gegen bayern hier -.-
> 
> @ topic: naja sieht ja auch gut aus oder nicht =P^^ bei nem asia-game is sowas eig standart (ja ich weiss aion is kein asia game, wurde aber in asien entwickelt^^)



Mein vorschlag die chinesische Mauer nach Bayern zu verlagern wurd leider abgelehnt :-(

Was mich an den Models einfach nur stört, ist das fast alle irgendwie gleich aussehen.


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Tempus763 schrieb:


> Also diese "Rüstungen" sind für mich ein Grund keinen weiblichen Char zu spielen. Ist ja peinlich so rum zu rennen.
> Sexy ist ja eine Sache ... aber das geht schon arg ins Nuttige. Alte, sabbernde, notgeile männerfantasien. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
> 
> 
> ...



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund. Es gibt zwei Kategorien Männer die das geil oder sexy finden: pädophile Altherren und notgeile Postpupertäre. Männer mit Geschmack und Stil finden das eher peinlich bis lächerlich.


----------



## Feignaz (3. September 2009)

Ich glaube hier findet das niemand "geil" den ganzen Tag auf nen halbnackten Pixel Hintern zu gucken, aber sicher besser als sich den ganzen Tag sowas wie den Human Male von WoW anzugucken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Leute dann auch noch als quasi pädophil zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich dreist!
Für mich hat das nichts mit Geschmack und Stil zu tun, zumindest nicht in der art und weise wie einige sich hier geben....für mich klingt das eher ziemlich verklemmt.
Dann spiel einfach nen männlichen Char und gut ist oder frag beim Vatikan an wann Zölibat Online raus kommt.

Ansonsten lässt sich über Geschmack ja bekanntlich streiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

leute das is asien, was glaubt ihr denn.
ich will nich viele über einen kamm scheren, aber das gefällt nunmal vielen von denen.

ich finde es peinlich, und schau mir da lieber einen human male in wow an, ganz ehrlich.

wird meine freundin sagen was sind das für nutten, wie damals in aoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ises egal ich spiel immer male charaker, aber denke mir das den frauen das nich unbedingt gefällt.


----------



## Lurka (3. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> pädophile Altherren und notgeile Postpupertäre. Männer mit Geschmack und Stil finden das eher peinlich bis lächerlich.



Bitte was is los? Pädophile Altherren? Und DU bezeichnest dich SELBST als Mann mit Stil?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feignaz (3. September 2009)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten das die Zielgruppe von Aion auch mehr die männliche Bevölkerung des Planetens ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sowas für sich persönlich nicht gut findet, der spielt eben keinen weiblichen Char und damit ist die Sache gegessen und die Freundin im Haus regelt eh alles weitere. *g*
Ich finde das Gehabe von Leuten wie dem Squizzel ziemlich kindisch, das hat wenig mit "Geschmack und Stil" zu tun, sondern mit der persönlichen Sicht der Dinge und die scheint doch etwas verquär zu sein in diesem Fall.


----------



## Thrawns (3. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> und das hier sieht ech nice aus http://aion.buffed.de/content/121/befehlshaber-set/1/



O M F G. Da fällt eine Stoffklasse ja schon mal auf jeden Fall aus...


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

WIE WAS HALBNACKTE WEIBER? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der einzige grund aion anzutestenxD


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was du hast, ich finds ansich ganz gut so xD



Find ich auch ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. September 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> O M F G. Da fällt eine Stoffklasse ja schon mal auf jeden Fall aus...



tja elyos halt^^
wers n bissl finsterer will zockt asmodier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> wers n bissl finsterer will zockt asmodier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder dreht die Helligkeit von Bildschirm runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Feignaz schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das die Zielgruppe von Aion auch mehr die männliche Bevölkerung des Planetens ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht das Frauen nicht wirklich auf halbnackte weibliche Chars stehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir männer finden es ansprechend aber ich weiß nicht wie das bei Frauen aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Bitte was is los? Pädophile Altherren? Und DU bezeichnest dich SELBST als Mann mit Stil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich ein MANN mit Stil? Nein mein Guter, da fehlen mir gewisse Details für. Aber da ich mich des öÖfteren in männlicher Gesellschaft befinde, kann ich sehr fein zwischen dem einen und dem anderen Typus differenzieren.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

dann gehe ich mal davon aus das unser te eine frau is und jetz die feministin spielt^^


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> dann gehe ich mal davon aus das unser te eine frau is und jetz die feministin spielt^^



Davon sollte man ausgehen wenn man sich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht das Frauen nicht wirklich auf halbnackte weibliche Chars stehen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also bestimmt nicht alle Männer.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

bei so einem thema bin ich echt zu faulXD.. aber mal so ganz unter uns in welchem spiel laufen frauen nicht halbnackt rum?? nicht das ich was dagegen hätte aber...


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> dann gehe ich mal davon aus das unser te eine frau is und jetz die feministin spielt^^



Was hat das mit Feministin zu tun, wenn eine Frau eben nicht wie eine billige Nutte rumlaufen möchte? Wenn für dich Frauen in deinen Gedanken nur aus "Brüsten" und "schlanken Tallien" und "etwas weiter unten" bestehen, muss das nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Nicht halbnackte weibliche Chas in Spielen gibts zb in Warhammer, je nach Klasse/Rasse, nur die Dunkelelfen sind halbnackt, Wow, die späteren Rüstungen sind alle "zu", Guild Wars zum Teil, Herr der Ringe...und naja in den meisten normalen Spielen halt, Sacred 2 oder Aion sind eben das krasse Gegenteil.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Also bestimmt nicht alle Männer.



Hm nicht ? Ok dann sag ich das mal so ... Fast alle Männer finden das ansprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

also ich bin eine frau und habe nix gegen halbnackte frauen in spielen solange die hübsch anzuschauen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher das die meisten Aussagen hier ganz bestimmt nicht von Männern stammen.


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Der Titel Feministin ist schon ok. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass es Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt und beide in gewissen Sparten ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ich gehöre jedoch nicht zu den Emanzen, die der Meinung sind Männer und Frauen sind alle gleich oder Frauen wären Männern überlegen.

Real kann ich am Badestrand mit Bikini liegen und habe damit kein Problem, da es den Umständen entsprechend angemessen ist. Auch bei 35°C im Schatten laufe ich leichter bekleidet durch die Stadt, weil es sonst nicht anders auszuhalten ist. Keine Frau die etwas von sich hält und sich ihrer Selbst bewusst ist, wird sich jedoch als Objekt permanenter Fleischbeschauung machen. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Top und Mini aufgrund von äusseren Umständen wie Hitze oder ob ich mich aufreizend (nuttig) anziehe weil ich der Meinung bin anders die Aufmerksamkeit eines Mannes nicht auf mich lenken zu können.
Ersteres kann ich nachvollziehen, zweiteres ist billig. Zweiteres ähnelt auch der Situation in Aion, denn keiner kann mir sagen, dass die Rüstungen der weiblichen Chars zweckmäßig sind. Sie dienen nur dafür, damit irgendwelche Teens was zu angucken haben. Ich möchte jedoch nicht, dass mein Char eine Püppchen zum angucken ist. In WoW hatte ich zu anfang schon genug mit irgendwelchen zweideutigen Sprüchen zu kämpfen, den Mist muss ich nicht auch in Aion haben.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das die meisten Aussagen hier ganz bestimmt nicht von Männern stammen.




Naja so viele frauen zocken keine MMOs


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

So jetz schauen wir uns mal die prozentzahlen an... wer spielt? hauptsächlich männer nicht das ich was gegen spielerfrauen hätte... ganz im gegenteil... ich freu mich drüber... aber... du kannst da nich ne uralte oma hinsetzen oder ne zugeschnürte trulla.. das is nich ansprechend weder für mann noch frau


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> So jetz schauen wir uns mal die prozentzahlen an... wer spielt? hauptsächlich männer nicht das ich was gegen spielerfrauen hätte... ganz im gegenteil... ich freu mich drüber... aber... du kannst da nich ne uralte oma hinsetzen oder ne zugeschnürte trulla.. das is nich ansprechend weder für mann noch frau



Wer redet von zugeschnürt oder alt? 
Eine Rüstung soll eine Rüstung sein, und kein Plattenbikini für irgendwelche Fetischfans. Ganz "normale" Kleidung eben, gibt ja mehr als genug Möglichkeiten, und das sieht ebenfalls top und "anziehend" aber nicht "nuttig" aus. (Beispiel Guild Wars Waldläufer, die "Sammlerrüstung", eine normal, wirklich nach Waldläuferin ausseheder Rüstung aus normalen und gegerbtem Leder....)


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> So jetz schauen wir uns mal die prozentzahlen an... wer spielt? hauptsächlich männer nicht das ich was gegen spielerfrauen hätte... ganz im gegenteil... ich freu mich drüber... aber... du kannst da nich ne uralte oma hinsetzen oder ne zugeschnürte trulla.. das is nich ansprechend weder für mann noch frau



Man kann weiblich wirken, ohne dass dir Po und Busen ins Gesicht springt.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

letzendlich wars doch immer schon so in der gesellschaft das man sich die hübschen menschen sich eher anschaut als ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feignaz (3. September 2009)

Also ich klick mich hier nicht durch sämtliche Profile um zu sehen ob jemand männlein oder weiblein ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da es auch genug Männer gibt die sowas schreiben, ist es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht in den Sinn gekommen das der TE eine Frau sein könnte. Das lässt das ganze tatsächlich gleich ganz anders wirken. Dennoch ist es ziemlich daneben die Leute die es gut finden gleich als pädophile hinstellt (zumal mir die Figuren wie über 18 aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Spätestens nach den ersten paar Stunden achtet man doch eh nicht mehr darauf wie die Figur die man durch die gegend scheucht aussieht.


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> So jetz schauen wir uns mal die prozentzahlen an... wer spielt? hauptsächlich männer nicht das ich was gegen spielerfrauen hätte... ganz im gegenteil... ich freu mich drüber... aber... du kannst da nich ne uralte oma hinsetzen oder ne zugeschnürte trulla.. das is nich ansprechend weder für mann noch frau


Der männlichen Spezie anzugehören ist nicht gleich zu setzen mit der Bezeichnung Mann. Ich würde auch eine 14 Jährige nicht als Frau bezeichnen, weiblich ist sie aber schon.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das die meisten Aussagen hier ganz bestimmt nicht von Männern stammen.




Stimmt, "Kinder" würde es eher treffen ;-)

Allerdings ist sowas von Zeit zu Zeit sehr unterhaltsam.


Zum Thema: Ich kann den TE, sowie die sonstigen Anhänger der Meinung, dass es mehr Möglichkeiten der Gleichbehandlung in dem Punkt "Darstellung des Chars" geben sollte, durchaus verstehen. 
Aufgrund der Tatsache, das statistisch mehr Männer als Frauen MMO´s spielen (und Spiele entwickeln, bzw in den entscheidenden Positionen der Spieleentwickler sind) kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass hier in baldiger Zeit etwas geändert wird.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Man kann weiblich wirken, ohne dass dir Po und Busen ins Gesicht springt.



Aber es is leichter zu erkennen wenns größer dargestellt isXD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Naja, ist wie im wirklichen Leben: Je teurer und wertvoller das Kleidungsstück, desto weniger Stoff ist dran.. ähnlich wie in einem mmo: Je höher das Itemlevel desto geringer der Stoffanteil bei weiblichen Rüstungssets.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Stimmt, "Kinder" würde es eher treffen ;-)



Kann schon sein .. da die meisten MMOs spieler jungendliche sind


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Feignaz schrieb:


> ..............(zumal mir die Figuren wie über 18 aussehen.................


Bitte ?  Wie die sehern nicht älter als maximal 16 aus. Außer jemand hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben die älter wirken zu lassen.


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

achtung achtung soeben wurde das bildzeitungsniveau erreicht(selbst bildzeitung leser, weils unterhaltsam ist) 

sich über brüste aufzuregen is doch albern.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

der männliche trieb hinsichtlich der fortpflanzung ist eben in jungen jahren sehr groß^^ und da brauchen se halt n ventil für... ergo game babes oder porno zeitschriften^^


----------



## Sylvvia (3. September 2009)

@Squizzel:

die Männer sehen aus wie Schwuchteln und die Frauen eben wie Edelhuren ... Mich stört es auch und deshalb werd ich es auch nicht spielen (ist aber nur ein Grund). Aber du hast ja Varianten ohne Ende ... du kannst auch asiatisch aussehende Schwuchteln und asiatisch aussehende Edelhuren erstellen oder europäisch aussehende Kinder oder asiatisch aussehende Kinder. Es gibt überhaupt nur eine Variante, die nicht geht und auch nicht gehen wird - ein Mann der aussieht wie ein erwachsener männlicher Krieger und eine Frau, die aussieht wie eine erwachsene weibliche Kriegerin.
Als Entschädigung sehen die Landschaften dann aus wie bei Alice im Wunderland (in der Trickfilmvariante) und die Animationen / das Movement wie aus der Augsburger Puppenkiste.

Nun ja - Scherz beiseite - es ist halt ein asiatisches Spiel und hat Ähnlichkeiten mit Lineage II und Guildwars. Wenn das nicht stört, für den ist es sicherlich ein gutes Spiel ...


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> der männliche trieb hinsichtlich der fortpflanzung ist eben in jungen jahren sehr groß^^ und da brauchen se halt n ventil für... ergo game babes oder porno zeitschriften^^



Da frag ich mich ganz ehrlich wer vor dem Pc Game dampf ablässt ? ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

mein gott ist doch letzendlich wurscht,da jeder seinen char so gestalten kann wie er möchte ob hübsch oder hässlich.geschmäcker sind verschieden..... zum glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Mich stört einfach nur, dass es so wenig Alternativen in den Rüstungsstyles gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich wohl einen Kleriker spielen, da sehen die weiblichen Kettenrüstungen ganz okay aus:

http://aion.buffed.de/uploads/media/guides...bf7b0dff383.jpg

Dass die Charaktere in Aion so jung wirken liegt an der asiatischen Herkunft. Asiatinnen sehen noch sehr lange sehr jung aus.


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, ist wie im wirklichen Leben: Je teurer und wertvoller das Kleidungsstück, desto weniger Stoff ist dran.. ähnlich wie in einem mmo: Je höher das Itemlevel desto geringer der Stoffanteil bei weiblichen Rüstungssets.


Also das betrifft Billigkleidung. Da sind Dessous wirklich meist teurer als ein Kleid. Aber bestimmt nicht bei hochwertiger Kleidung. Ich glaube du würdest staunen was so ein Abendkleid kosten kann.


----------



## Feignaz (3. September 2009)

Für mich sehen die, abgesehen vom Grafikstil, nicht anders aus als z.b. in WoW.
Und wenn jemand meint seinen Char im Spiel so aussehen zu lassen(Aussehen nicht  Rüstung) dann ist das dem sein Problem und hat nichts mit der breiten masse zu tun.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich ganz ehrlich wer vor dem Pc Game dampf ablässt ? ^^



Die männer die weibliche chars spielen wahrscheinlichxD und sie dann schön mit strapsen oder so ne kacke tanzen lassenxD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gut das ich nur meine Herren der schöpfung hab... (und nein ich bin nicht schulxD)


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Also das betrifft Billigkleidung. Da sind Dessous wirklich meist teurer als ein Kleid. Aber bestimmt nicht bei hochwertiger Kleidung. Ich glaube du würdest staunen was so ein Abendkleid kosten kann.



Aber an den meisten "feinen" Abendkleidern wird weit mehr Haut gezeigt als bei "normalen". Vor allem der Rücken ist dort meist frei, und der Auschnitt (beide) aufwändig geschnitten und/oder verziert....das kostet eben, aber sieht irgendwie nuttig aus^^.


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aber an den meisten "feinen" Abendkleidern wird weit mehr Haut gezeigt als bei "normalen". Vor allem der Rücken ist dort meist frei, und der Auschnitt (beide) aufwändig geschnitten und/oder verziert....das kostet eben, aber sieht irgendwie nuttig aus^^.



Die kosten soviel, weil die Designer so talentiert darin viel Haut zu zeigen OHNE dass es nuttig aussieht ^^


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Ich mag viel haut... aber nur an rl FrauenxD


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Die kosten soviel, weil die Designer so talentiert darin viel Haut zu zeigen OHNE dass es nuttig aussieht ^^



Ich würd eher sagen, es kostet soviel damit die Designer sich nicht zwischen BMW und Ferrari entscheiden müssen, sondern einfach beide kaufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wir sollten so langsam wieder zum Thema zurrückkommen...nur als dezenter Hinweis.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Die männer die weibliche chars spielen wahrscheinlichxD und sie dann schön mit strapsen oder so ne kacke tanzen lassenxD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm da gibt es genug videos von WoW wo nachtelfen tanzen und die männer *hust* 
Darauf will ich gar nicht weiter eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Hm da gibt es genug videos von WoW wo nachtelfen tanzen und die männer *hust*
> Darauf will ich gar nicht weiter eingehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Word of P0rncraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

xD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Word of P0rncraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joahr trifft zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Hm da gibt es genug videos von WoW wo nachtelfen tanzen und die männer *hust*
> Darauf will ich gar nicht weiter eingehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und die männer?xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das will ich genauer formuliert habenXD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Yes world of porncraft.. aion gibts dann flügel... ne will ich gar net wissenxD


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ich mag viel haut... aber nur an rl FrauenxD



Kommt drauf was für eine Frau... 200 Pfund im Kleid muss nicht sein, andersrum sieht n Strich in der Landschaft in einem schicken schwarzen Kleid auch nicht aus...


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

ich meinte auch so richtige -ähh wie drück ich das jetz aus hmm- hammerfrauen? nich zu dick nich zu dürr so richtig mhhhhhh (so jetz darf sich jeder mann seine traumfrau vorstellen)^^


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

so eine jennifer lopez verschnitt?


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> und die männer?xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann man sich das nicht denken was Jungs bei tanzenden halbnackten N8elfen machen ? O_o
Sonst such bei youtube nach so einem video ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

wenn es so ein video geben wird,würde ich mir das als frau nicht ankucken wollen oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treni (3. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Leider sehen die Männer in diesem Spiel auch nicht wie echte Männer aus. Aber damit kann ich leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also wenn du echte männer suchst solltest mal wo anders hin!
finde in aion wirken sie zumindest wie männer nicht alla blutelfen oder dunkel- hoch elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder biste einer der auf  weibliche zwerg chars steht. dann ist das mit dem sch... sein doch sehr nah drann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Kann man sich das nicht denken was Jungs bei tanzenden halbnackten N8elfen machen ? O_o
> Sonst such bei youtube nach so einem video ^^



nein kann ich nicht mein nachtelf macht sowas ja nicht Also erklär malXD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> wenn es so ein video geben wird,würde ich mir das als frau nicht ankucken wollen oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte hier einen link posten ^^


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Schon ein lustiger Beitrag hier. 

Wie erkläre ich einen pubertierenden Jugendlichen das ein Junge und ein Mann sich unterscheiden in der Betrachtung eines weiblichen Wesens ? Oder noch schlimmer, wie erkläre ich ihm das er noch kein Mann ist ? Oder das nackt durchaus weniger reizvoll sein kann als angezogen ? Oder das weniger Haut reizvoller sein kann als mehr Haut ?

Ach ich gebs auf, es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Naanuck du schlimmer du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Schon ein lustiger Beitrag hier.
> 
> Wie erkläre ich einen pubertierenden Jugendlichen das ein Junge und ein Mann sich unterscheiden in der Betrachtung eines weiblichen Wesens ? Oder noch schlimmer, wie erkläre ich ihm das er noch kein Mann ist ? Oder das nackt durchaus weniger reizvoll sein kann als angezogen ? Oder das weniger Haut reizvoller sein kann als mehr Haut ?
> 
> Ach ich gebs auf, es geht einfach nicht.




indem das du ihm beides zeigst vllt?^1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> Naanuck du schlimmer du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5HA9MCtzvk
Da sieht man nichts schlimmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> so eine jennifer lopez verschnitt?



Viel zu dicke Lippen die Frau, sah früher mal besser aus.

Jeder wählt ja für sich wie seine "Traumfigur" Ingame aussehen wird, ob männlich oder weiblich, ob große Oberweite oder Kleine. Blos weil ich ingame den Regler für die Brüste ganz zum anschlag schiebe, heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass ich auch im wirklichen Leben gerne von Doppel D im Bett die Luft abgeschnürrt bekommen möchte.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

wo du recht hast haste recht... ich find das oben muss zur frau passen nich so das aufgepumpte pfui ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

ohje wie peinlich für den armen kerl.naja wers mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> wo du recht hast haste recht... ich find das oben muss zur frau passen nich so das aufgepumpte pfui ^^



Wobei man wiederum sagen muss, dass dieses "aufgepumpte pfui" zu manchen Frauen optisch passt. Aber da ich in RL eher auf die größe 160-175cm stehe, beherbergen diese Körper eher den klassischen Durchschnitt 75B.

So...ähm... wie war nochmal das eigentliche Thema? *flöt*


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Is das jetz eigentlich wichtig? ja du hast shcon recht zu manchen passts aber zu den meisten nich da sag ich es muss immer zu der frau passen grins


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

also ich finde das die künstlichen bälle an keiner frau schön aussieht da es immer nur künstlich aussieht.bei natürlichen bällen sieht es wenigstens noch schöner aus aber ist ja immer geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> also ich finde das die künstlichen bälle an keiner frau schön aussieht da es immer nur künstlich aussieht.bei natürlichen bällen sieht es wenigstens noch schöner aus aber ist ja immer geschmackssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das finde ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wir sind etwas vom Thema abgekommen ^^ *hust*


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Wie schon gesagt ist das wichtig? XD hatte denn schon einer was mit künstlichen bällen? XD


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

uuuups hast recht *in die ecke stell und schämen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist das wichtig? XD hatte denn schon einer was mit künstlichen bällen? XD



Bist wohl ein ganz versauter was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

ich doch nicht hätt mich nur interessiert wie sich des anfühltXD


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

hehe das frage ich mich auch gerade


----------



## Symatry (3. September 2009)

*indenthreadrenn*

geht es hier etwa um Brüste??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

ja momentan schon kannst dich gern anschließen... wenn du weißt wie sich künstliche anfühlen wären wir dir sehr verbundenxD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> *indenthreadrenn*
> 
> geht es hier etwa um Brüste??
> 
> ...



Ich würde ja sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir fragen uns grade wie sich Falsche Bälle anfühlen ^^


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Naja, wir sollten jetzt zurück zum Thema kommen, sonst hagelt es hier bald massenhaft verwarnungen. 

Also zum Thema: Ich finde die Rüstungen eigentlich recht chick gemacht, nur manche Elyos Rüstungen sehen gerade bei den weiblichen Chars oft irgendwie gleich aus, das stört mich n bisl.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

wenn man es so sieht sehen fast alle rüstungen gleich aus werden nur verändert mit nem paar schick schnack oder anderen farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ja momentan schon kannst dich gern anschließen... wenn du weißt wie sich künstliche anfühlen wären wir dir sehr verbundenxD



Also mir wurde mal geflüstert das sie sich härter und straffer anfühlen...

Nach der Optik würde ich auch nicht anders darüber denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

und wen stört ne verwarnung?^^ also will endlich ne antwort haben oder weiß des keiner?xD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> und wen stört ne verwarnung?^^ also will endlich ne antwort haben oder weiß des keiner?xD



da oben hast du doch eine antwort ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> und wen stört ne verwarnung?^^ also will endlich ne antwort haben oder weiß des keiner?xD




also ich kann da net mitreden da ich eine frau bin und net anderen fraune da betatschel und selber haben tue ich die dinger auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> und wen stört ne verwarnung?^^ also will endlich ne antwort haben oder weiß des keiner?xD



Geh einfach mal abends in die Disco und frag die Mädels höflich ob die echt sind oder nicht. Wenn sie nein sagen und du bist dahin noch keine blutige Nase hast, kannste ja mal fragen ob du sie anfassen darfst. Wobei ich denke, dass du spätestens nach der Frage mit einem schweren Hirntrauma auf der Intensiv Station liegst.

So, @ Topic bzw mayfee: Ich finde doch schon, dass sich die männlichen Rüstungsmodelle optisch stärker voneinander unterscheiden als die der weiblichen


----------



## Symatry (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> also ich kann da net mitreden da ich eine frau bin und net anderen fraune da betatschel und selber haben tue ich die dinger auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann wirds Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

NIEMALS!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (3. September 2009)

Gut, jetzt verteidig ich mich auch mal. 

1. Begründung, warum ich Aion nicht mag, ist u.a das Topic des Threads, mir gefällt die Art einfach nicht.
2. Ja, ich bin in Bayern geboren, und nein ich bin nicht stolz darauf
3. Treibe ich mich hier eigentlich in allen Foren rum, einfach aus Interesse. Und ist es eine Schande, WoW gespielt zu haben?

Nochmal zur Rüstung: Für mich total unpassend, halbnackte Weiber fliegen mit Engelsflügelchen durch die Gegend und das soll dann Krieg sein... ne, da bleib ich lieber bei Warhammer. Wie immer gilt, es handelt sich bei meinen Aussagen um rein subjektives Empfinden.

lg


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

naja was hättest du denn gerne für rüstungen? lack und leder oder doch armystyle mit nieten und stahlspitzen dran?oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

genau ... und ich werd heut abend mal in die disco gehen und befühlen...XD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Gut, jetzt verteidig ich mich auch mal.
> 
> 1. Begründung, warum ich Aion nicht mag, ist u.a das Topic des Threads, mir gefällt die Art einfach nicht.
> 2. Ja, ich bin in Bayern geboren, und nein ich bin nicht stolz darauf
> 3. Treibe ich mich hier eigentlich in allen Foren rum, einfach aus Interesse. Und ist es eine Schande, WoW gespielt zu haben?



Ich wohne in Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine schande ist es nicht weil ich WoW auch gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

na dann viel spass dann sehen wir uns bestimmt ne zeitlang nicht im forum xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Rüstung: Für mich total unpassend, halbnackte Weiber fliegen mit Engelsflügelchen durch die Gegend und das soll dann Krieg sein... ne.



Das ist auch meine Meinung zum Thema, bei den Elyos hält es sicher aber in Grenzen, mit dem Abyss Set gibts wie schon gesagt eine richtige Plattenpanerzung die für keinen Zahnstocher mehr irgendwie Platz lässt...

Stoff geht auch teilweiße, viele der Rüstungen haben ein langes Stoffcape. Leder ist eher seltsam, aber bei beiden Geschlechtern und Kette sieht bei beiden recht gut und einigermaßen "realistisch" aus. Bei den Asmodiern passt eigentlich garnichts, egal welches Geschlecht.

Zum Thema zurrückkommen wir sollten..Thema wird sonst noch geschlossen und evtl gibts wieder Verwarnungen und ich glaube nach den letzten paar Tagen liegt die Laune bei manchen Mods verständlicherweiße im Keller.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

wieso die freun sich alle wenn der vorzeigebayer kommt...

Morgen werd ich die Welt übernehmen und dann gibt es nur noch bayern muhahahahaha


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> wieso die freun sich alle wenn der vorzeigebayer kommt...
> 
> Morgen werd ich die Welt übernehmen und dann gibt es nur noch bayern muhahahahaha



Größenwahn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Größenwahn ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, nur gute Selbsteinschätzung. Es leben die Bayern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (3. September 2009)

Die Set´s in Aion sind auch nicht so der bringer ... nicht hässlich aber auch nicht super toll 

Naja hat halt jeder einen anderen Geschmack!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

NAAAATÜRLICH würdest du nicht gerne in einer welt leben wo dich alle verstehen wenn du bayerisch sprichst?xD 
ich werde die Welt mit meinen weißwürsten einnehmen muhhahaha


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es leben die Bayern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur hoffentlich nicht all zu lang :-P


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nö, nur gute Selbsteinschätzung. Es leben die Bayern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also die bayern sind schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die welt erobern ? naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

xD


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

doch doch werden wir  ganz sicher  und kizna mach ich zu meinem General^^


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Ich möchte hier auf diesen Post aufmerksam machen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2050324

Kann durchaus sein das es für weiteres Offtopic Gespamme auch in diesem Thread Forenpausen gibt....wir haben jetzt schon mehr Themenfremde und Spamposts als in dem anderen Thread.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Und ich lasse mich von mayfee bestrafen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit peitsche natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es leben die Bayern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bayern ?  Hmmm..............

Sind das nicht diese fußkranken Römer die bei der Völkerwanderung zurück blieben ?

Vielleicht sollte ich mir das Land mal ansehen, ich hoffe ich bekomme ein Visum. Weiß übrigens jemand wie ich in Google es so einstelle das die von bayrisch auf deutsch übersetzen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (3. September 2009)

Also die hälfte des Freds hat das Thema verpasst :>

So, und man kann ja Gott sei Dank Rüstungen färben und nen anderes Modell drüber ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, kannst du ja auch, einfach ne zweit Rüstung tragen, zB. in der Stadt in der du dich "wohl" fühlst, und in Inis oder im Abyss ziehste halt die andere an die da ihren einzigen nutzen hat weil se stärker is ...

Was ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, das man so nen Zirkus um das ganze macht...klar man könnte verlangen das es mehr möglichkeiten gäbe etc. aber was interessiert mich sowas eig. in nem Spiel???
Ich bin selbst weiblich, mich stören die Rüstungen nicht im geringsten, mir is bewusst das dass nur nen Spiel is und Fantasy etc.
Ich würde eig. nichmal im Traum daran denken das mich einer begaffen könnte ingame XD
Sry, aber da werden wohl diejenigen die sowas im Spiel suchen ihren eigenen weiblichen Verschnitt erstellen...

Dazu kommt noch, der Großteil der Spieler wird niemals erfahren das ich weiblich bin bzw wird davon ausgegangen das ich männlich bin bis ich was anderes sage..

Und sollte es doch mal dazu kommen das mich einer dumm von der Seite anmacht, bekommt der 
a) nen Spruch zurück, sodass er sich 2mal überlegt nochmal was zu sagen (meistens sinds ja doch nur so 12-18 jährige jungs)
b) hab ich keine lust auf a) igno und fertig, vorher vllt noch n screen machen und melden, ende..

Oder sehe ich das ganze falsch? :>


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Und ich lasse mich von mayfee bestrafen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar wenn sie mitmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Klar wenn sie mitmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du willst ja auch die welt erobern


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

das is einfacher als ne frau zu erobernxD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

mit weisswurscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

du willst ihn mit weißwürsten auspeitschen ? interessante ideexD


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Oder sehe ich das ganze falsch? :>



Naja, ich könnte hierbei einwerfen das es A für perverse kleine Jungs gedacht ist, oder B das eben auch im RL so ist...siehe Gamcom die ganzen "Messebabes" wie sie genannt werden, beim Sport, Cheerleader, selbst beim Ultimate Fighting wenn sich die Sportler gegenseitug blutig schlagen, laufen in der Pause fast nackte Frauen übers Feld damit die Masse noch mehr zum klotzen hat....

Aber um all das geht es hier ja nicht, hier geht es einfach nur um die Rüstungen in einem Spiel, und wie schon von mir erwähnt, es gibt Alternativen, welche die "normal" aussehen für alle die es eben nicht so "offen" mögen.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> du willst ihn mit weißwürsten auspeitschen ? interessante ideexD



Das fände ich nicht wirklich ideal ^^


----------



## Feignaz (3. September 2009)

@Trish09:

Endlich mal eine gesunde Meinung einer Frau zu diesem Thema, die das ganze vernünftig sieht und sich nicht wegen nem Pixel Haufen muckiert.


----------



## Trish09 (3. September 2009)

Feignaz schrieb:


> @Trish09:
> 
> Endlich mal eine gesunde Meinung einer Frau zu diesem Thema, die das ganze vernünftig sieht und sich nicht wegen nem Pixel Haufen muckiert.



Danke, ich dachte das seh nur ich so ^^"

Das Spiel wurde als Fantasy Spiel gebaut also gibs auch andere ungewöhnlichere Rüstungen etc. das muss nichmal realistisch wirken, wenn einer fragt wie es sein kann das die Dame im Plattenbadeanzug den Großen Drachen killt und nich beim ersten Schlag umfällt würde geantwortet werden: Magie! Die Rüstung is damit durchströmt bla bla bla was weiß ich..

Das ganze is nunma nich realistisch und wirds auch nie werden, sonst wärs kein Fantasy Game ;P

Und wie gesagt will man sowas nicht tragen gibs möglichkeiten:

1. Männlichen Char spielen
2. Rüstungen umstylen, so das es passt und einen nutzen hat
3. Zweitrüstung anschaffen & damit in ungefährlicheren Gebieten rumrennen

Ansonsten sollte man damit Leben oder es lieber ganz sein lassen, da die Designer sicher nicht irgendwas umdesignen werden und ich glaube auch nicht das es in Zukunft nicht mehr ganz so freizügig sein wird, weil das große Publikum nunmal die jungen Männer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Wieso denn nicht? erst auspeitschen dann... essenxD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? erst auspeitschen dann... essenxD



Du hast ja komische fantasien ^^


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

ich weiß .... aber... he halt mal das sind nich meine sonder deine und mays 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

oO jetzt wird es echt gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ich weiß .... aber... he halt mal das sind nich meine sonder deine und mays
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja mayfee äussert sich dazu ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Artherk deine ff-fan seite ist auch nicht ohne ^^ Bei mir schlägt mein anti virus programm gleich alarm wie nen blöder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das net so genau vertiefen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das net so genau vertiefen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefloS (3. September 2009)

.... Blabla:

Dicke Titten sind halt wichtig, viel Fleisch muss gezeigt werden japp! *LECHTZ* 75 Doppel E bitte!

Meine Gleichung dazu: Je dicker die Boobs desto geiler das Game!
Soein knackiger Booty und flacher Bauch ist auch nützlich!

…blaaah!

Da fällt mir ein: Die größe des Sacks konnte man bisher nirgendwo einstellen!
GNAHAHA Marktlücke für die Frauen, dann können die sich auch mal endlicher ihren Näsch0r Pimmok basteln GNAHAHAAA


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

ich glaub sie mag dich grins...  werdet sicher hübsche kinder ham...XD 
also bei mir gabs da nix zu beanstandenXD is eigentlich sauber der link


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

xD kein kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Von mir gibts dazu auch kein kommentar mehr ^^


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Langweiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Langweiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja ich brauche kein partnervermittler.das nehme ich dann lieber selbst in die hand xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Naja er ist doch ganz hilfsbereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

eben und was du in die hand nimmst may... das will ich gar net wissenxD


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> eben und was du in die hand nimmst may... das will ich gar net wissenxD




wieso war mir das so klar das du das schreiben wirst?xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Weil du mich langsam kennst?XD


----------



## Trish09 (3. September 2009)

Könnt ihr eure unterhaltung nich auf PM verlegen? Das tut hier rein gar nix zur Sache *hust*


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Hm langsam muss man dich kennen gibst ja auch viel von dir preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß das du versaut bist .. und das du gerne Partner Vermittler spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (3. September 2009)

Ich würde die Diskussion ja noch gerne fortführen. Aber da das Teen-Gepamme hier gerade überhand nimmt, verziehe ich mich aus diesem Faden.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Pm is so langweilig da wird man net geflamt ausserdem is pm für 3 etwas doof... hmm 3... was fällt mir jetz dazu ein hust


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

3 da steh ich nicht drauf -.-
Aber wir 3 sollten wo anders weiter schreiben sonst gibts ärger von den großen ^^


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich würde die Diskussion ja noch gerne fortführen. Aber da das Teen-Gepamme hier gerade überhand nimmt, verziehe ich mich aus diesem Faden.



es heißt glaub ich gespamme nich gepamme^^ zweitens aus was verziehst dich dem faden?XD 
Den threadsteller aus seinem thread zu vertreiben hab ich auch noch nich geschafft 

Da muss ich mir ja gleich nen erfolg machenxD


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> 3 da steh ich nicht drauf -.-
> Aber wir 3 sollten wo anders weiter schreiben sonst gibts ärger von den großen ^^




xD da haste recht.also thema hiermit beendet und alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

und wo nanuuck?XD


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> xD da haste recht.also thema hiermit beendet und alle sind glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm joahr das glaub ich auch .. die wollen uns hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Hm joahr das glaub ich auch .. die wollen uns hier nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kp schlag was vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

jaja immer diese DiskrimnierungXD


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Gott und die Welt thread erstellenxD


----------

